# anyone need subs???



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

if anyone needs a sub in ct...pm me. my truck is ready to go


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

Sent you a pm....

-Greg


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

still looking, anyone need a reliable sub.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

looking for work in southern ct


----------

